

Why you should run your business with Asana - paulminors
http://paulminors.com/why-you-should-run-your-business-with-asana/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=posts

======
paulminors
I'm thinking of turning this blog post series into an ebook or course to help
businesses get set up with Asana. Does this sound interesting to people?
Thanks in advance for any feedback!

